# Even Bridge City apparently hit by hard times... or just cutting back?



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I was greeted tonight by a box on my desk, an order that my wife had gotten for me! It's like an early Christmas!

I was excited to open the packaging and expected to see the usual boxes they send to keep the tools in - I own a number of their earlier tools (have had most of them 20-25 years), but I haven't purchased anything from the company in quite some time.










To my surprise, this is what was in the box. Plastic baggies with the instructions inside. 
Kind of disappointing, although, if I am really honest about it, I don't use the boxes and have the tools at my workbench.

Still, initially it was a bit of a letdown.

Anybody else have the same feeling with tools or manufacturers lately?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi my lucky friend, and marry christmas most of all!
Yes when I look at those to wonderful tools I really feel sorry for you!
Laugh big time.
But when this is said I agree, to buy highend tools and extra high price and get a zip plasticbag with a photocopy… Kind of really bad style. I think many of the tool makers have forgotten during the good times where they could sell dusins a day and we just said wauuu, we can hope the times of crisis again will make them wake up and remember why they had respect in the first place.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

You mean they're actually producing something these days? Whenever I visit the site, it seems that everything has been discontinued - sort of like a production process with ADHD. I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure the plastic baggies will soon be discontinued as well.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm with you on this. All my cardboard tool boxes get re-purposed holding nail sets, spare drills, odd files, hex keys etc. Love the ones from Starrett. Veritas makes a pretty good box too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

are you sure that they didn´t raised the prize for the plasticbag included instead of cardboard box… 

Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I am glad that I am not alone in feeling this way…

Back in the early spring I had shown my wife the Kerfmakers that were in Projects made by some of the LJ's, and the one made by Bridge City. She said maybe I could get them for you for Christmas, but they were "in production" and I never gave it another thought.

The old brown and red boxes from the first tools are still in my shop, and like you Gene, I use them to hold jigsaw blades and most of the same things you do, as well as some of the seldom used tools.

It always seemed to me when I see their tools on eBay with the sturdy cardboard boxes that it was a quality tool with a home… the baggie just doesn't do it for me.

The quality of these items are first class, so I am still happy and it does feel a little like Christmas with the snow blowing out there, but still I'm left with the feeling Santa drank a little of MY milk and ate MY cookie.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got my Kerf maker in the same plastic bag, I have gotten everything else I bought from them in the brown and black boxes. Instead of speculating they are not doing well (which is not true) how about you speculate that the instructions would not fit in such a small box required for the kerf and tenon maker.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

^I guess that's a possibility. Does Bridge City have a policy against folding paper?


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Even if packed in newsprint, I would love to have their jointmaker saw…... one day….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

with there prize´s wuolden you have expected a book hardbounded with the instructions too … I wuold

Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

** I believe pierce85 has a point.

Dialing down the tension a bit…I did not speculate that BC is not doing well, it's only my comment on the lack of boxes. JGM, Don't you secretly wish yours would have come in a box too?

I would have been just as happy to see the Kerf and Tenonmaker each in their own little cardboard box and the instructions in a baggie, or emailed to me…

If I wanted to give them to someone for Christmas, well, a baggie just doesn't fly.

No other inference than that, expressed or implied.

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL….I guess you are right Justfine, I too was a little put off by the plastic bag.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Randy do you want me to send you a better quality plastic bag?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm sure it will arrive in 12 months or so!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Funny guy! . Sure, send it!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh Randy!
Now you are really popular!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

There you go, no boxes but you get a Russian date….I am so jealous..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

way to go Randy …. with that big smile on top of your shoulder 
no one wonders why you are popular all over …. don´t upen your mouth in puplic …. 
the fans just start to scream…...

Dennis


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I think Bridge City's choice to outsource their customer service to Russia was a bad idea…. or on second thought maybe a good idea.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Hey Mads, I told you no more Russian girls!! Remember the last time??*

Ok, fine. I am now happy with the plastic bag.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I am amazed how you attract those Russian girls, you seem to be like a magnet to woman!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*It just comes natural to me, I guess you wouldn't understand… *(laughing).


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Jusfine ….. Mads just do it to the french instead …. LOL

I just wonder what you two will left to the rest of us ….. the southpole …. :-O

Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Dennis, don't worry, those Southern girls are *HOT!!*

All it took was one SPAM entry and this whole thing went sideways… we are so easily distracted.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank for saying they are hot down under ..

yes I remember the last one …. LOL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok Randy; my friend, I spend a little shop time today, all for you!
So please do not think of something for storage before you see a pack from Denmark…
Best thoughts and a big smile,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Waiting by the mailbox for a Danish plastic bag I think…  Thanks Mads. Will see if Christmas gets here first.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh, yes there will be a plastic bag and who knows what more.
Hope the shipping will be faster this time also.
Smiles,
Mads


----------

